# New Years Resolution



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I shall not sell or trade anymore firearms. I traded for a Baikal 12ga O/U today. Then I realized I've bought, sold or traded over 20 guns this year. Anyone else have this problem? I only keep the guns that were gifted to me or I use the most.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Nope I don't have this Problem, I get'em I Keep 'em!

Very Very Rarely get Rid of One!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I've never sold a gun yet.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I shall keep them all next year. Normally get guns from friends who need cash fast. Always get them at a very good deal. Then I flip them for profit. I've yet to get rid of any bow so I'm doing some what ok lol.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope, dont sell them ! usually my sons get them. Its that or buy my third safe, but my sons seems to like it the way its been going, lol


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I've sold 2 guns & miss them both. No more selling if I can help it!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Don't make resolutions you cant keep. A firearm is a tool. And if that tool doesn't fit the job you need it for, trade it up to what works. Yes I have this problem too. I am a firm believer that a firearm is an extension of the user and if it doesn't feel right, pass it along. Firearms are made to be used, not sit in a safe and collect dust.

I hear people say that they have 20+ firearms in their safe. Well that's great for them, but how many can they use at one time? How many different calibers do they have that need that many different ammo selections. I try to be a minimalist when it comes to my firearm selection.

I have a rifle for big game, one for predators, a shotgun that can do everything i need it to and a few rimfires for small game and plinking. I am going to add a bow soon to my hunting gear. That's all I really need.

So honestly, never feel bad for trading a firearm or selling it to get what you want. Hell, you do the same with vehicles, and they are a tool too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So true.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

My six year old asked me if he gets my guns when I die. I now watch my back around him lol.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Mo Mo said:


> Don't make resolutions you cant keep. A firearm is a tool. And if that tool doesn't fit the job you need it for, trade it up to what works. Yes I have this problem too. I am a firm believer that a firearm is an extension of the user and if it doesn't feel right, pass it along. Firearms are made to be used, not sit in a safe and collect dust.
> 
> I hear people say that they have 20+ firearms in their safe. Well that's great for them, but how many can they use at one time? How many different calibers do they have that need that many different ammo selections. I try to be a minimalist when it comes to my firearm selection.
> 
> ...


That me 100%, I'll try too keep more of them next year. My brother in law loves the fact that I tend to gift him guns I don't care for.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

men trade wives in for newer flashier models all the time. why not do the same with guns?nothing wrong with upgrading. :biggrin:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't believe I'd classify any of this a problem and agree with Mo Mo. Done the same with helping friends out and then reselling. Just bartered the labor of a roofing job I needed done for a .243 I had no use for and it was a custom Springfield action and McGowen barrel with a Nikon Monarch.

I guess I'm old school in that most of my guns are tried and true and completely fill any gaps in performance. There's always going to be new and improved, but after I've developed loads and get them to shoot, I'm satisfied, and tend to keep shooters.

Funny thing, just an hour ago I tried to give one away and couldn't. My brother in-law and sister just stopped by unannounced on their way across the map. I asked if they could tote a rifle to Arizona and give it to my sister, but they were hauling too much stuff already.

When I make room in the safe, it seems the others in there always welcome newcomers.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. gotta love family. :frusty: :mrgreen:

I find it hard to believe ,they could not find room in their vehicle to stash one rifle.they just did not want to be inconvenienced. and they could not even be bothered to call before stopping in, not even considering that it might be an inconvenience to you.lol


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

hassell said:


> I've never sold a gun yet.


This is the ATF and your under arrest!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

TheDuckMaster said:


> This is the ATF and your under arrest!


I don't think the ATF is going to cross into Canada.......


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Mo Mo said:


> I don't think the ATF is going to cross into Canada.......


nope! they is skeered of dudley dooright.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

(Larry is a dumb ass) :frusty:

Without further adieu, here is my recovery:

ATF stands for Automated Tax Finders of Christy Clark the Liberal Prime Minister of BC.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I wouldnt be suprised at all what the ATF might try to do !!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

My News Years Resolution is become an even closer best friend to my wife. As a Dad and Pappa provide as much guidance as I can to my older and younger family members.

As for all my friends on PT I will pass on to you what I know about the calling and trapping. If it means you need to call me on the phone or if I have to teach by hand holding I promise I will make time for you. Also If I can remember my military sniping skills those will be passed on also.

Happy Near Year PT, 2017 will be a wonderful year to be on earth.

Larrry


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine is to quite getting older.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I will resolve to follow the example of the leaders of the free world and show no resolve.lol.

resolve-to come to a definite or earnest decision about; determine (to do something.

NEVER DO TODAY WHAT YOU CAN PUT OFF FOR OTHERS TO DO TOMORROW!


----------

